

Ask HN: what if it's not a tablet - jpwagner

Let's say for the sake of argument, it's not a tablet...what else could Apple announce.<p>iRead? (e-reader)<p>iProd? (spy camera)<p>etc...
======
johnrob
At this point I'm reasonably sure it's going to take the form of a tablet. But
we still don't know what their target use cases will be... I'll throw one out
that I haven't yet seen:

The tablet will be the perfect remote for apple tv. Infact, apple tv could
become moot as people simply plug a regular PC to their TV (which has now
become a glorified monitor). With the ability to move a pointer and type
freely, the notion of a set top box is now a thing of the past. You're free to
surf the web, watch online tv, use iTunes, use bittorrent, etc... anything you
can do on a PC is now available in the living room. What we currently call the
desktop/PC is now the main form of video consumption. (I'm looking a few years
down the road of course, these changes won't be instant).

------
Groxx
* iProd? (cattle roundup tool)

I wonder if they'd go for iSpy for a spy camera. They've got a slogan already:
"with my little eye".

~~~
jpwagner
iCaramba? (time travel device that moves you back 1 minute)

~~~
Groxx
I like it... an "oh shit" button to complement my "easy" button.

